# do you use an equine physio or an equine massage therapist?



## happyharry (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello!

I am a third year uni student that looking for participants to complete my dissertation questionnaire. I am looking into whether equine physiotherapists and/or equine massage therapists influence lameness rate as well as which method is more commonly used within the community.

Please open the pdf and click on the link (cannot just post the link unfortunately) below to take part in my research survey. All responses are anonymous and any feedback feel free to comment!


Many thanks and happy riding!


----------

